# any other cichlids like jewels??



## peachywolf (Aug 3, 2012)

*** had my 55 gal tank set up for a couple days and im starting to really like my jewels and wondered if there are any more like the red jewels(my jewels are a matched breeding pair) in a couple weeks im gonna be getting rid of my bumble bee and blue johannii and hoping to find some more like the jewels i do have a blue acei that gets a tinge of yellow in the blue and thinking of getting a breeding buddy for it when i find out if its a male or female.. if i cant find any others like the jewels would yellow labs be okay with the jewels and acei?

all my fish are about an inch and a half long maybe donno if the jewels are male and female but the brighter red one is a bit more rounder in the belly then my lighter pink one and the lighter pink also has more blue spots sadly his tail was nipped pretty good before i got him from the petstore

but please let me know what other fish are like the jewels i really like them will post a pic of tank and fish as soon as i can barrow the camera from my dad when hes not looking..

ill be venting them when they get a little bigger to make sure they are male and female or not


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm not sure what you are asking. If you keep the Jewels, and they breed, they can be very hostile to other fish in the tank. Acei get too big for a 55, IMO and need a group of 4-5 fish to dispell aggression, as do most mbuna. Do you want to breed Jewels or have a mbuna(like Labs, Blue Johanni, Red Zebra, etc) tank?


----------



## peachywolf (Aug 3, 2012)

i might sell the acei as well in that case. but im simply trying to find other fish that are like the jewels in temperament and will get along with the jewels..(eat the same foods as well) 
since they are slowly becoming my favorites in the tank along with my rhino placo

im not really planning on breeding the ones i got but if they do they do. just trying to find a couple fish that will go in with the jewels and be fi


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Some have had good luck with Tetras, Danios, and Kribs. Others have had every fish in the tank shredded by spawning Jewels, or even a single. Make sure you have lots of hiding spots, if you try to keep them with other fish.


----------



## peachywolf (Aug 3, 2012)

i only got 1 tree root thing in atm.. ran out of money at the store getting the bubblers and plastic plants...gonna be going for live plants and im planning on making a terracotta pot mansion i guess you can call it for the fish if it works..(using fish grade glues or silicone stuff to glue a couple pots together and putting a big hole in the large pot for my placo when he gets full grown) i gotta wait a month or so to get the rest on payday.. im also looking for larger fish then tetras and danios, like to watch them before bed with out my glasses and i can barly see the tetras i already have with out them. 
i just hope i can get the tank with a bunch of colors as well.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

If you want color, save your $, start over, and do a Malawi tank with 1- 3 species. I don't think you will get what you want by keeping the Jewels. I'm thinking of putting Saulosi and Red peacocks in my 55. 8-10 of each and pull extra males. Scatter rocks throughout the tank. Be sure to post some pics. We love those here!


----------



## peachywolf (Aug 3, 2012)

will do well i do love the jewels and if they do breed and the fry make it they can go to getting a second bigger tank a 75 gal or more my neighbors kid loves the blue johanni after i get in to my own home next year. im a big animal fanatic and since i cant have to many more dogs and cats (got 1 golden mix thats over 75 pounds and 2 cats) fish are bacily my way of having more animals in the house. my tv/computer is only 2 feet from the tank and i find my self watching the tank more then the tv.. i am planning on owning a couple 500 gal tanks in the future one for african cichids one for s. america cichlids and one for salt water tanks. but im working up to them its a great way to keep me outta trouble and ill get some pics to show if they hold still long enough to get the pics

sorry for the jumbled sentences i get excited talking about fish or animals.. my parents don't like talking about my fish they seem to get bored listening about it


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

peachywolf said:


> sorry for the jumbled sentences i get excited talking about fish or animals.. my parents don't like talking about my fish they seem to get bored listening about it


Well you can talk up a storm here!


----------



## peachywolf (Aug 3, 2012)

think i got enough time to get a new tank in a year before the acei and bumble out grow the 55 gal tank ?? i would love to keep them if i got enough time to get out of my parents house and get the bigger 150 gal+ tank


----------



## peachywolf (Aug 3, 2012)

and i know they can have some veggies like cucumber im also wondering if they can have some zucuini fruits like mango (like whats left on the pit when ya cut up a mango) and pumpkin and what other veggies/fruits would be good for my fish i know my placo loves cucumber(guys at the foodbank and store think im crazy getting it for a bunch of fish)and what other foods besides their flakes and pellets would be good? just trying to learn more so i can take super good care of these guys i had them for 4 days and seem to be happy.... i do feed them 2 to 3 times a day if that to much please let me know im trying to keep them well fed hoping they dont fight for any reason


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

peachywolf said:


> think i got enough time to get a new tank in a year before the acei and bumble out grow the 55 gal tank ?? i would love to keep them if i got enough time to get out of my parents house and get the bigger 150 gal+ tank


Size wise you will probably be ok for the time being assuming they are still small. The crabro(bumblebee) can be quite aggressive as he starts to mature but I would, as floridagirl mentioned, be much more worried about the jewels as they spawn. They can turn your tank into a wasteland rather quick if they feel threatened when spawning and afterwards.


----------



## peachywolf (Aug 3, 2012)

im gonna be watching closely there only about an inch and a half give or take a centimeter. when would they start breeding and the crabro is the smallest cichlid in the tank right now somewhat i do got 3 tetras in the tank that im gonna be moving back in to the 10 gal next month had to really clean the 10 gal the blue johanni and acei kinda chase the crabro around a little . atm all of them are guarding their own little slice of zucchini and i do try to keep them well fed i read it somewhat calms them down a little bit.. im hoping that little bit is true


----------



## peachywolf (Aug 3, 2012)

still debating on trading some of them for diffrent fish (johanni the acei and the bumble might be the ones to go ) any really colorful cichlids that can go with the jewels


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

peachywolf said:


> still debating on trading some of them for diffrent fish (johanni the acei and the bumble might be the ones to go ) any really colorful cichlids that can go with the jewels


I would be very hesitant to add any other cichlids in a 55g or smaller with a pair of mating jewels. Maybe some others have had luck with a specific fish in this scenario but I never have.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

peachywolf said:


> think i got enough time to get a new tank in a year before the acei and bumble out grow the 55 gal tank ?? i would love to keep them if i got enough time to get out of my parents house and get the bigger 150 gal+ tank


I think you only have six months...my mbuna start breeding six months after they are spit and yours are already 1.5".

As mentioned, the jewels are better off in a separate tank so they don't kill any other fish.


----------



## peachywolf (Aug 3, 2012)

i will do what i can to get the jewels at least a 35gal or 40gal in a couple months hopefully that will be big enough for them i gotta get a couple more caves for my 55 gal before i can get the second tank..plus to find room for it. and i thought tetras were peaceful fish the 3 i had in the big tank even when they were in the 10 gal were always chasing each other i think they killed the pink one or just got it so she couldn't swim fast and let the cichlids kill her i got 1 tetra in the 10 gal atm they still seem to be trying to fight more and its the tetras fighting for sure i been watching them a lot the cichlids dont even bother/pay attention to the tetras


----------



## peachywolf (Aug 3, 2012)

i think i got lucky i was able to catch the 2 jewels to see what they are and they look like 2 males the vents look the same on both with the same size dots.. ill check again if i have to when they are a little bigger.. i think they just like to school together i guess.. looks like an all male tank I just hope i didnt mess up when. not sure i gotta vent the crabro i will do so if i can catch it. if the one jewel with the rounder belly has a internal parasite what meds should i get for it ?


----------



## kira (Jul 23, 2012)

peachywolf said:


> i . if the one jewel with the rounder belly has a internal parasite what meds should i get for it ?


jewels are really greedy at first, so this one is probably a little overfed. Do not feed them for 12 to 24h and observe, the belly should be back to normal.
The jewels are beautiful fish, and sometimes do well in community (even when breeding) mines never been more aggressive than necessary.
Good luck on keeping them and have fun.


----------



## peachywolf (Aug 3, 2012)

i slowed down on their feedings to 1 a day to see if that helps and i do like the one with the little belly alot kinda looks like someone put red lipstick around its mouth i kinda call that one hotlips because of it lol and the acei and bumblebee i had are gone bumble died and acei i gave to the neighbor so im looking for some other fish to go with the 2 jewels and the blue johnnaii any really colorfull african cichlids that would be good in my 55 gal?


----------



## kira (Jul 23, 2012)

If you are sure that you ve got 2 males there, aggressivity should be moderate. Make sure you provide lots of caves (simple small terracotta pot will do) and sight breaking, one theory to decrease aggressivity within a tank its to 'overstock' a little, which require more maintenance.
Concerning colourful fish that can go with your jewels, some recommends Pelvicachromis, you can add some mbuna, electric yellow or blue lab (labidochromis caeruleus) is a nice touch. And finally you can try insert some aulonocara sp. (peacocks) this species provide a wide range of beautiful fish.
Anyway, to avoid any stress and fight within your tank, always make sure the water chemistry and temperature is adequate to all of them.


----------



## peachywolf (Aug 3, 2012)

sorry it took me a while was taking my dog out i do keep a close eye on my fish and the filter is for i think a 180 gal i should be ok with a little over stocked tank.it wont be fully stocked untill after christmas sadly unless someone gets me some fish for christmas and im getting another cave in the tank on the first its kinda over stocked in fake plants but im gonna gradually put some real plants in and replace the plastic ones but during december sadly ill be stuck in bed for the month moms gonna be taking care of all my animals for me for the time hopefully with the filter she wont have to do much but feed the fish ill be doing a 75% water change or 50% change hopefully it wont need to much cleaning for the month after my surgery.. stinking tendant in my ankle is loose again and bones are out of place as well -.- kinda sucks but at least with my fish ill be more relaxed this time and not be calling for mom every 5 mins ... love the purple on come of the pelvicachromis fish might get one if i can find someone that sells them and willing to ship them and maybe a couple labs they are great color fish... sorry for the long reply


----------



## peachywolf (Aug 3, 2012)

kinda mad my dragons leg broke off gonna have to replace it next month its a sweet bubbler... i think i might be odd though i kinda named the dragon bubbler (luckydragon) lol sorry to much caffine


----------



## peachywolf (Aug 3, 2012)

oh this might help i went to stores site where i got the tank starter kit the tank is 48-1/4"L x 12-3/4"W x 20-13/16"H. i got the stronger filter because of the placo


----------



## kira (Jul 23, 2012)

Sounds like a plan, so i wish you to quickly recover after your surgery.
Keep us up to date of your fish keeping experience and if you have any other question there is always someone here that will be happy helping you.


----------



## peachywolf (Aug 3, 2012)

i guess on the first of the month looks like im getting new fish how many fish should i be able to add with the jewels and blue johannii. i think im gonna try and get a couple Pelvicachromis and a few labs if i can get a couple peacocks i will how many can i get if i go with these ? with the size of the tank i got as well as the filter


----------



## peachywolf (Aug 3, 2012)

so far i like these guys on the site donno what ones i can get in my 55gal Aulonocara stuartgranti (Ngara)
Copadichromis azureus
Cynotilapia afra (Chewere)
Cynotilapia afra (Lumbila)
Cynotilapia afra (Minos Reef)
Labeotropheus fuelleborni (Nakantenga) 
Labeotropheus trewavasae (Domwe Is.) 
Labeotropheus trewavasae (Zimbawe) 
Labidochromis caeruleus (Lion's Cove I) 
Labido Labidochromis textilis chromis sp. "Hongi
" Labidochromis sp. "Zebra Eastern" 
Metriaclima callainos
and this one if i can find more like this one(color wise) would be cool
http://www.photosshow.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/pelvicachromis-pulcher-freshwater-fish.jpg


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

You dont want the Laeotropheus Fuelleborni or Trewavasae, i have them and trying to get rid of them, they grow too big for a 55
I managed to sell a 7" male and a 6" female and gave away some young ones but i still have a lot to get rid of before they get bigger.
Ill let others more experienced than me comment on the others


----------



## peachywolf (Aug 3, 2012)

okay i guess im still learning a lot and guess i wont get those 2 then


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't think you want to combine peacocks with johannii. If your starting place is 2 male jewels, 1 male lab and 1 male johannii, I would add about 4 male mbuna that mature at 6" or less and are not red, yellow or striped. Pseudotropheus socolofi is an option.

I don't know how Pelvicachromis combine with aggressive mbuna.


----------



## peachywolf (Aug 3, 2012)

Pseudotropheus socolofi look nice i like the bright blue on them still trying to get rid of the johanni though hes been picked on a little bit by one of my tetras


----------

